# rene pomerelle



## khand50 (Jan 17, 2010)

does anyone remember this man?  i met him in 1978 at lackland air force base when i was training for security specialist.  i used to go with him to  judo tournaments.   i just wondered if he was still around...


----------



## oldbodoguy (Mar 7, 2010)

I remember Rene from the early 1960's until he passed away, can't remember when but it was at least a decade ago. I was a fellow AFJA member with him.

Jeff


----------

